# OOH, me feet are killing...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Think your shoes are a little tight?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Not one for foot fetishists is it really?

Been banned for a long time, can see why.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Freaky


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

She'd be crap on a tight-rope.

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> She'd be crap on a tight-rope.
> 
> Rogue


..and at an arse-kicking competition


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Her foot looks like a hand of poker i had once.


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

No-wonder she needs a walkin stick... :!:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah seen this on a program once.
Similar to those african women who stretch their necks to about a foot long YUK!!! :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

She better be careful........ those **** will kill her!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What are her toes doing under her foot?  

With my foot fetish, she will never get shagged by me...she makes me sick!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

reminds me must buy my little ones some new shoes.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Why would you do that?
Weird!


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

DXN said:


> reminds me must buy my little ones some new shoes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



garyc said:


> ..and at an arse-kicking competition


 only because she would be disqualified as the foot is not actually suppose to go up and in the arse 

Fuck me that is so rank and pointless they must stink!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Why would you do that?
> Weird!


Why do people wear corsets?? It is as weird as this. For some reason people think that small feet and tiny waists are attractive. As weird as people scaring themselves with tatoos and multiple piercings.

Let them do what they like...it is always a good laugh when you see see them on the streets passing by! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> What are her toes doing under her foot?
> 
> With my foot fetish, she will never get shagged by me...she makes me sick!


That's more than likely the primary reason she's done it :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Traditionally, in china it was considered more lady like (petite and attractive) to have small feet so they bound childrens feet with bandages to stop them growing. The result was, the bones continued to grow but bent over in the swaddling resulting in what you see. :?

http://www.wisegeek.com/why-did-chinese ... r-feet.htm

Its now banned.


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

I read a book about this recently quite bizarre, but the "crevice" under her foot was meant to be a turn on to men and remind them of a womans nether regions....!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She must be in agony


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> She must be in agony


I'll go along with this [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Can't be all that bad as she can get closer to the kitchen sink.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> Can't be all that bad as she can get closer to the kitchen sink.


Took you 9 days to come up with that :lol: :wink:


----------

